

Ask HN: Source of income generating stuff you can suggest to integrate to App? - xtrycatchx

I am new into mobile development and would like to ask for experts here what are best source of generating income for a mobile app. For one, we can make it a paid app - but i don't want to make it a paid app (for now at least). Just want to ask you guys if you can suggest something. Thank you.
======
shanelja
Disclaimer: I am not in any way an expert.

Your main options (besides moving to the paid app model) are in app purchases
and advertisements:

In app purchases pros:

 _No advertisements clogging up your screen, meaning improved user experience
and interface._

 _Infinitely scaleable to your imagination, just look at Zynga, whereas
advertisements are limited within the context of an app._

 _If your app is addictive these can be very lucrative._

In app purchases cons:

 _Requires much extra content creation, or limiting or the initial app._

 _Most users don't use them, meaning the majority of your user base will be
losing you money._

 _Can come across as cheap and that your paying users are just "buying" their
success, especially if it takes off._

Advertisement pros:

 _Much more distributed income generation, you aren't relying on a select few
purchasers._

 _A spike in traffic will generally directly correlate to a spike in income,
not always true with in app purchases._

 _Much less difficult to manage once it has been set up, very much a fire and
forget weapon._

Advertisement cons:

 _Most users become annoyed by pop up windows and adverts taking up half their
screen._ \- This is a biggy.

 _The ad agency takes the lions share of the profits, so you could potentially
by capping your income to a certain amount when in app purchases could be more
lucrative._

~~~
xtrycatchx
thanks, your insights are appreciated.. hmm, I'm thinking now to moving it to
a paid one.

I'm not sure if an approach like this is okay: free version - no need to pay,
but only can enjoy limited stuffs paid version - enjoy everything

~~~
shanelja
If you're a capable developer, and by this I mean not just coding but being
able to push out an addictive, enjoyable application, why not release the full
app for free, then ask for payments for an expansion, essentially an in app
purchase adding 3 times the levels, or whatever.

If they are already hooked the gamble could pay off.

